
Learn Portainer.io and Docker - ncresswell
Thanks to the awesome Katacoda.com crew, you can now learn how to deploy Portainer.io and use it to manage a Docker Swarm Cluster..<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.katacoda.com&#x2F;portainer&#x2F;scenarios&#x2F;deploying-to-swarm
======
johnhenry
This looks cool and useful. Might I suggest that you re-submit this with
"Katacoda: Learn Portainer.io and Docker" as the title and
"[https://www.katacoda.com/portainer/scenarios/deploying-to-
sw...](https://www.katacoda.com/portainer/scenarios/deploying-to-swarm") as
the url?

~~~
deviantony
Hey johnhenry, I reposted it as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13655292](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13655292)
! Cheers

